# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين حروف العلة و حروف المد

## نبراس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
إخوتي رواد الألوكة ما الفرق بين حروف العلة و حروف المد و ما تعريف كل منهما ؟ و هل يصح أن نقول أحرف بدل حروف ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أحرف المد هي الألف قبلها فتحة, والواو قبلها ضمة, والياء قبلها كسرة, وأحرف العلة هي هذه الأحرف الثلاثة, والأفصح أن نقول أحرف لأنه جمع قلة, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## لعريف محمد

الألف والواو والياء إذا كانت ساكنة وقبلها حركة تناسبها،( وهي الفتحة قبل الألف والضمة قبل الواو والكسرة قبل الياء)نحو:قام،يق  وم،مقيم،فهي أحرف علة ومد ولين.وإن كانت ساكنة وقبلها حركة لا تناسبها سميت أحرف علة ولين وهذا في الواو والياءنحو:بيت،خ  ف أما الألف فلا يكون  ماقبلها إلا مفتوحا.و إن كان ما قبلها متحركا فهي أحرف علة فقط نحو حوَر،هيَف.

----------


## نبراس

جزاكما الله خير الجزاء و نفع بكما

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

الرأي ما قلت

----------


## نبراس

جاء في شرح الأجرومية  للشيخ صالح بن عثيمين رحمه ما يلي:
"جاء علي و عيسى" علي مضموم لأن آخره  حرف صحيح ,عيسى غير مضموم بل ساكن لأن الألف حرف علة .

لمذا الياء في علي حرف صحيح ؟

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.


وهذا يدفعنا إلى السؤال التالي :


ما الضابط لمعرفة حرف العلة من الحرف الصحيح ..؟


يعني : الفعل ( أوى ) من حديث " إذا أوى إلى فراشه ... "

هل يحتوي على ثلاثة أحرف علة ؟!!

أم لذلك ضابط وقاعدة !



تحياتي

----------


## نبراس

أحسنت أخي بارك الله فيك أرجوا من النحاة ان يفيدونا بالصواب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إلى أن يرزقكم الله من يبين لكم الأمر :

أولا بالنسبة لكلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :
جاء في شرح الأجرومية  للشيخ صالح بن عثيمين رحمه ما يلي:
"جاء علي و عيسى" علي مضموم لأن آخره  حرف صحيح ,عيسى غير مضموم بل ساكن لأن الألف حرف علة .

الياء والواو لا تعد حرف علة إذا كانت متحركة ، وعلى هذا فــ(عليُّ ) الياء فيها صحيحة ليس حرف علة ، بالنسبة لكلمة (عيسى ) فهذه ألف لينة ساكنة بعد فتح تكتب على هيئة الياء ، فلا يمكن أن نضع عليها حركة الفاعل (الضم) أو المفعول (النصب بالفتح) أو الخفض بالكسر،  لأنها حرف علة حاول أن تنطقها بأي حركة فلن تسطيع .

ثانيا :
وهذا يدفعنا إلى السؤال التالي :
ما الضابط لمعرفة حرف العلة من الحرف الصحيح ..؟
 - أترك إجابة هذا السؤال لأني للأسف لا أتذكر غير أن حرف العلة ساكن لا يقبل الحركات، والحرف الصحيح يقبل الحركات ، وإن كان في هذا الرابط ما قد يسعف إن شاء الله إلى حين.
http://www.islamguiden.com/arabi/m_a_r_6.htm

يعني : الفعل ( أوى ) من حديث " إذا أوى إلى فراشه ... "
 الفعل أوى ، يتكون من الهمزة وهي حرف صحيح فلابد من التفريق بين الهمز وبين حرف الألف المدية 
الواو مفتوحة فهي حرف صحيح وليس حرف علة
الألف الأخيرة وتسمى الألف اللينة وهي ساكنة بعد فتح وهي حرف علة

والله أعلم

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إلى أن يرزقكم الله من يبين لكم الأمر :
> 
> أولا بالنسبة لكلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :
> جاء في شرح الأجرومية للشيخ صالح بن عثيمين رحمه ما يلي:
> "جاء علي و عيسى" علي مضموم لأن آخره حرف صحيح ,عيسى غير مضموم بل ساكن لأن الألف حرف علة .
> 
> الياء والواو لا تعد حرف علة إذا كانت متحركة ، وعلى هذا فــ(عليُّ ) الياء فيها صحيحة ليس حرف علة ، بالنسبة لكلمة (عيسى ) فهذه ألف لينة ساكنة بعد فتح تكتب على هيئة الياء ، فلا يمكن أن نضع عليها حركة الفاعل (الضم) أو المفعول (النصب بالفتح) أو الخفض بالكسر، لأنها حرف علة حاول أن تنطقها بأي حركة فلن تسطيع .
> ...


بارك له فيك أختي سارة ..


ولكن بعض علماء الصرف , يضربون بمثال على الفعل ( المثال ) وهو من الأفعال المعتلة ألأول بـ ( وقف ) و ( وعد ) وهذه الأحرف متحركة وقبلت الحركة , وهكذا الأجوف والناقص  !!
فهنا إشكال !


أشكرك ..


.

----------


## الحبروك

الإشكال الرئيسى إخوتى أننا جميعا درسنا
أن حروف العربيه 28
و هذا خطأ صرف
نزل القرءان الكريم على إحدى و ثلاثون حرفا تبدأ بالـ (همزة)
و لأن قواعد الإملاء الحديثة تمنع أن تبدأ الكلمة بهمزه مجردة فتوضع على ألف (أ) و تسمى الألف اليابسة
و الأصل فى اللغة العربية أن أحرف العلة (منطوقة غير مكتوبه) راجع رسم المصاحف
و لكن فى الأبجديه ذات ال 28 حرفا وجد المستشرقون الأمريكيون حرفا ساقطا من الأبجدية ؟؟؟
نعم هذا الحرف ( الغير مكتوب ) هو ألف المد ( همام ) و أيضا لا يمكن أن تبدأ كلمة عربيه به
فأضافوا لنا على الأبجديه حرفا مركبا و هو (لا) لإظهار ألف المد
للتفصيل راجع كتاب ( أضواء على لغتنا السمحة ) سلسلة كتاب العربى الكويتية
هذا و العلم لله وحده

----------


## نبراس

جزاكم الله خيرا في الحقيقة لم اتوقع أن المسألة بها الغموض و في انتظار رد شاف واف......

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> جزاكم الله خيرا في الحقيقة لم اتوقع أن المسألة بها الغموض و في انتظار رد شاف واف......


 
هناك أختي سارة مسائل كثيرة لازالت شائكة , ولم نصل فيها إلى جواب ..

مثل ( أيها ) في النداء والاسم المعرّف بأل بعدها ..

وغيرها ..

وقد يرى بعضنا أنها ليست مشكلة ذات أهمية وأن السابقين لم يقفوا عندها
وفي اعتقادي أنه يجب الفصل فيها لكي لاتكون قواعد لغتنا التي قعّدناها لها هشّة 
فيفقد الدارس لها ثقته  !


تحياتي

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

> بارك له فيك أختي سارة ..
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
تعديل للخطأ المطبعي :

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

لحرف العلة ثلاثة أشكال :
1- حرف علة ولين ومد : وذلك إذا جاء بعد حركة تجانسه نحو : نَالَ، يَقُوْلُ ، يَبِيْعُ.
2- حرف علة ولين : وذلك إذا جاء بعد حركة لا تجانسه . نحو : فِرْدَوْس ، عُرْنَيْق ، أي " جاء حرف الواو أو الياء ساكناً بعد فتحة ".
3-حرف علة فقط : إذا متحركاً ، سواءً بعد حرف ساكن أو متحرك ، نحو :صّدِيَ ، عَوِرَ.

أرجو أن يكون فيما نقلته فائدة تحسم الموضوع . وشكراً

----------


## نبراس

شكر الله لك أخي عبد العزيز لمشاركتك هذا ما قاله الأخ لعريف محمدجزاه الله خيرا في مشاركة سابقة لعلك لم تنتبه إليها لكن هذا التعريف لم يحل المشكل المطروح فلعلك تراجع المشاركات السابقة و في انتظار  فصل هذا الموضوع....

----------


## صقر أبوزيد

السلام عليكم 
لا أدري ما الذي يريده الأخ نبراس بالضبط ؛ فمشاركات الأخوة - في رأيي - وضحت تمامًا جواب سؤاله . فأرجو من أخي - بارك الله فيه- توضيح مشكلته .
وحرف العلة لا يعتبر حرف علة إلا إذا كان حرفًا أصليًّا في الكلمة ( أي يقابل الفاء أو العين أو اللام ) سواء أكان متحركًا أم ساكنًا مثل ( وَقف ) أو ( يقول ) ومن هنا تكون الكلمة معتلة .
ولو كان حرف العلة لا يقابل حروف ( فعل ) فالكلمة صحيحة صرفيًّا مثل ( قُوتل )
والياء في ( عليٍّ ) ليست مشكلة في تنوينها بخلاف ( عيسى ) فهذا اسم مقصور وهو يقدر عليه علامات الإعراب الثلاثة 
والله أعلم 
وأرجو المعذرة ....

----------


## نبراس

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي صقر المطلوب أخي تعريف لحروف العلة يمكن من خلاله تميزها عن غيرها  في أي كلمة فكما ترى الأخوة في المشاراكات أعلاه لم يتفقوا على تعريف واحد فمنهم من يرى أن حرف العلة ساكن لا يقبل الحركات و منهم من يرى خلاف ذلك و بالنسبة للمثال الوارد في شرح الأجرومية لابن عثيمين رحمه الله فلم افهم بعد سبب كون الياء في علي حرف صحيح و الألف المقصورة في عيسى حرف علة .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ولكن بعض علماء الصرف , يضربون بمثال على الفعل ( المثال ) وهو من الأفعال المعتلة ألأول بـ ( وقف ) و ( وعد ) وهذه الأحرف متحركة وقبلت الحركة , وهكذا الأجوف والناقص !!


كلام صحيح فعلا والظاهر أني نسيت العربي والحمد لله


وقد وجدت في عدة منتديات هذه المشاركة وهي موافقة لكلام الأخ الفاضل :
العِلَّة لغةً عبارة عن معنى يحُلُّ بالمحلّ فيتغيَّر بهِ حال المحلّ. ومنهُ يُسمَّى المرض علَّة لأنهُ بحلولهِ يتغير حال الشخص من القوة إلى الضعف لكن ، وقد يكون سبب تسميتها هي لضعفها ووهنها .
وأحرف العلة هي ( الألف ، الواو ، الياء ) ولكن لتعرف أن ليس دائما هذه الحروف تكون علة ، وإنما تكون علة فقط إذا تحركت ، نحو : حوَر ، هيَف . 
وتكون أحرف علة ولين ، إذا كانت ساكنة وقبلها حركة لاتناسبها ، نحو : " قَوْل ، بَيْن " 
وتكون أحرف علة ومد ولين ، إذا كانت ساكنة وقبلها حركة تناسبها ، نحو : " فِيل ، غُول ، مال " 

وعلى هذه التعريفات فإن الألف لاتأتي متحركة ولا قبلها حركة لاتناسبها فهي دائما حرف علة ومد ولين .

-------------------
وسألت بعض الأخوات عن علة عدم ظهور الحركة على كلمة عيسى وظهورها على كلمة عليّ فقالت لي :
الفرق أن الألف علتها التعذر، والياء علتها الثقل
*سأوضحها على الفعل أولاً 
*لن يسعى، لن يقضيَ
*هل ظهرت الفتحة على الألف المقصورة؟
*لأن ظهورها متعذر على الألف لا تظهر... ولكن الياء والواو وضعهما مختلف فإذا كان هناك ثقل في اللفظ تقدر الحركة منعاً من ظهورها الثقل ولكن إذا لم يكن هناك ثقل تظهر: والمثال: لن يقضيَ. 
*في الاسم نقول مثلاً: إن الفعل الماضيَ سهلٌ. إن المسعى رائعٌ
*الماضيَ ظهرت لأنه لا ثقل. أما المسعى فتعذر ظهورها 
*الخلاصة: علة عدم الظهور في الواو والياء هي الثقل؛ فإن لم يكن هناك ثقل تظهر العلامة
*أما الألف فعلتها أن الظهور متعذر أصلاً
-----------------
بالنسبة للإشكال الخاص بكلام الشيخ ابن العثيمين :

الأسماء تقسم لمنقوص ومقصور وممدود وصحيح ، والصحيح فقط هو ما يقبل ظهور الحركات الأصيلة ، فعليّ ليست منقوص لأن المنقوص ياء ساكنة قبلها مكسور وليست مقصور أيضا لأن المقصور أخره ألف لينة إذا هي صحيح ! فتكون حروف العلة هي الألف والواو والياء ، وقول الشيخ ابن العثيمين أن عليّ أخرها صحيح باعتبار هذا التقسيم ؟

الله أعلم 
المشكلة أنه فعلا الموضوع بسيط لكن لا أستطيع تذكر ولا حرف سبحان الله

عامة:  انتظروا من يتكرم بالإجابة إنا معكم من المنتظرين لعل الله يرفع بأحد الفضلاء هذا الجهل المشين!

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

للفائدة
كتاب
في الأصوات اللغوية.. دراسة في أصوات المد العربية

د. غالب فاضل المطلبي

----------

